# Radial Arm Saw Parts



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

I have an old Montgomery Ward (Powr-Kraft) radial arm saw. I'm in need of a replacement trigger switch. Does anyone know where I might find Powr-Kraft parts or a switch that might work? Or, any other solution?

Thanks,
Rocky


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Check this website. It lists alternate manufacturers for Powr-Kraft. You may find a current supplier of parts.


----------



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## gustbendurango (May 13, 2009)

*Radial arm saw part -replacement trigger switch*

Rocky,
I have the same Powr Kraft radial arm saw and need a replacement trigger switch or a fix for a cracked plastic case on the switch. did you have any luck or does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## iowaboy.17 (Jun 22, 2009)

PowrKraft TPC-2610C Aux. spindle wanted. My inst book says "Router adapter #84-2613 is needed to mount router bits". Anybody have onr, or know a source I can contact? Thanks in advance. tom in Vt.


----------



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

iowaboy.17 said:


> PowrKraft TPC-2610C Aux. spindle wanted. My inst book says "Router adapter #84-2613 is needed to mount router bits". Anybody have onr, or know a source I can contact? Thanks in advance. tom in Vt.




Is this what you're looking for? If so, I have one from my saw that I am willing to sell.


----------



## iowaboy.17 (Jun 22, 2009)

*powr kraft spindle*

Rocky: Thanks for the reply. As best I can tell from the catalog reprint, that does look like what I need. The part number is different (I need part #84-2613) but if your collet will threal on a 15/32" diameter shaft with 20 threads per inch, I'll buy it. You can call me at 802-355-1366 with a price, or I suppose you can post it here. BTW, I think you were looking for a replacement trigger switch at one time, and I know ToolKraft in Springfield, Mass. has them. 413-737-7331 if you want to check. tom


----------



## iowaboy.17 (Jun 22, 2009)

*radial arm saw spindle*

Hey Rocky: Give me a call. 802-355-1366. I'd sure like to get that spindle adapter. tom


----------

